# مرارة المياه



## أبو يوسف الكيميائي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أي من المواد الكيميائية المضافة لمعالجة مياه الشرب يسبب طعم المرارة :30:


----------



## فيصل التميمي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

زيادة الكلورين اكثر مسببات طعم المرارة بحسب خبرتي وعملي في المجال لذلك يجب الا تتعدى قيمة الكلورين الحر في الماء 2 ppm


----------



## engzsnj (1 أكتوبر 2010)

باعتقادي ان احتواء المياه على المواد القاعدية يؤدي الى اعطاء طعم المرارة للمياه.

كما ان اختلال اتزان الاملاح (الصوديوم والكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم وباقي الاملاح المذابة في الماء) يؤدي الى اختلاف الطعم ، حيث ان لكل ملح تأثيره الخاص على طعم مياه الشرب


----------



## محمد الحمزاوي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*محددات مياه الشرب*


*ارجو ارسال المحددات المسموح بها لفحوصات مياه اشرب من العكورة والعسرة والph والتوصيلية والpod,cod:33:*​
ارجو ارسال المخاطر التي يمكن ان يتعرض لها اصحاب ورش تصليح السيارات (ميكانيك وكهرباء)​
ارجو ارسال محددات الرطوبة المسموح بها في ورش عمل الشبابيك الحديدوورش تصليح السيارات والمدارس​


----------

